# Document Question!



## missmop (Oct 27, 2009)

My husband and I have submitted an application to the Visa Office and have just received a letter asking for further documents which we have to send back in the next 120 days. 

Lots of the documents, around 200 of them, cover my husbands contract work. The Visa office want a copy, certified, for every work contract he has in the last 10 years!. As you can imagine to do this would run into thousands of pounds. A solicitor/lawyer has suggested that instead of certifying every page he could bind these contracts into a book and certify this which would mean alot less cost to us. 

Has anyone out there come across this issue or has any advice? Would the Visa office accept this document or would we have to have every page certified? My husband is a IT contractor and gets a new contract approximately every three months on average.

Your comments would be most welcome.


----------

